# 91 Sentra SER



## Wickett722 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi

I currently drive a 2010 Nissan Sentra SER Spec V, but I dont know if I want to drive it in the winter. I was thinking that I would find an older SER, early 90s era B13, it would be my winter car and I would rally it in the summer. However I am having issues finding a B13 SER, the only one I have found was on here and is a little too nice to rally as well as too far. My question is, how rare are these cars to find today? How many were made and how reliable were they?


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

The B13 SE-R will be harder to find than any other trim level.
People who bought the other trim levels were looking for fuel economy,
People who bought the SE-R were looking for the sportier engine.
SE-Rs are way more likely to have been abused and driven harder than the other trim levels, and are therefore way less likely to still be on the road today, 20 years later.
I have a B13 in the shop for some rust,
And the rental I have is a 2009 base model Sentra.
I don't know about the new SE-Rs or the SPEC-Vs,
But the base model is CRAP.


----------



## Wickett722 (Jul 22, 2010)

Thank you for your help, I suppose my search for an old Nissan for a rally car is gunna be a lot more difficult than i had expected. 

I love my car. Its the same deal as you described for a B13, the base models arent all that great, used for fuel economy, thats why its available for rental. But the SER Spec-V, is great. Mine is fully loaded, Rockford Fosgate Stereo tech group, etc. Its a car I can do both sport and comfortable every day driver in it when I want to.


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

If you can't find a B13 SE-R,
Or can't find one in decent shape,
Your best bet may be to pickup another trim level and swap the engine.
It's a fair amount of work,
And it's not cheap,
But lots of people have done it,
And you will end-up with a car faster than an actual SE-R.

The fuel-efficient B13s come with the GA16DE engine (1.6L),
The SE-R came with the SR20DE engine (2.0L),
But you can swap the SR20DET engine in there instead, (2.0L, with factory turbo).
200HP in a tiny little car.
Oh, boy!


----------

